# inside polishing



## aalbinger (May 19, 2018)

I probably chose a more difficult material for my first try at a kitless pen.  I finally got the inside close to where I want it.  If I'd have chosen an opaque acrylic I wouldn't have had to polish the inside 

I turned down a dowel to smaller than the barrel interior and then cut a slit it the end on my bandsaw to hold sandpaper.  Went up to 2000 grit and then cut a piece of 3000 grit pad.  Finished with paper towel and flitz polish.

Is there a better process or tool for finishing up the inside of a transparent pen?

-Andrew


----------



## dogcatcher (May 19, 2018)

Nice job.  To polish the insides I also use the split dowel and sandpaper.  After the sandpaper I use shotgun or rifle bore mops with the appropriate polishing compounds.


----------



## magpens (May 20, 2018)

That's a very nice looking pen !!! . Which nib did you use ?

The cap seems to be friction fit.

I am wondering why you cut so many threads for the section ... looks to be excessive but there could be something I am not seeing which explains the need.


----------



## aalbinger (May 20, 2018)

magpens said:


> That's a very nice looking pen !!! . Which nib did you use ?



JOWO #5



magpens said:


> The cap seems to be friction fit.



Yes, this is my first kitless pen and all I had was harbor freight SAE taps and dies.  I didn't have anything that would work well for the cap and didn't really plan ahead very well.  The friction fit seems to work fine. New more subtle taps and dies are incoming for the next pen.



magpens said:


> I am wondering why you cut so many threads for the section ... looks to be excessive but there could be something I am not seeing which explains the need.



First try / lack of a plan / failure to realize just how transparent this acrylic was.  The male threads on the section are only about 3/8 an inch long.  I ran the tap in most all of they way to ensure they were cutting full threads and afterwards realized they were quite visible.


----------



## magpens (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for your replies to everything I asked. . I think you did a fine job ... your first kitless !!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (May 20, 2018)

It looks like you managed to get a pretty clear sanding inside - good for you.  I have struggled with that process myself and not had much success.  I bet polishing the inside of the section was a real treat!  Nice looking pen, Andrew.


----------



## CMcKim (May 25, 2018)

I saw an acrylic polishing (interior of translucent) video on YouTube quite awhile ago where the used flame to finish.  The guy builds acrylic duck calls and said that flame polishing was the best method around for polishing the interior of translucent acrylic mouth pieces.  You may want to search for it on YouTube.


Chris McKim
McKim Custom Designs


----------

